# A Quick Guide on Writing Ostinato Patterns Easily



## Akarin (Jun 19, 2020)

Hey everyone! In this video, I will show you how you can quickly come up with convincing string patterns. No music theory knowledge needed nor insane piano playing skills, just a little knowledge of your DAW and tools that are bundled with it.


----------



## Fab (Jun 21, 2020)

Hey, thanks that way of working is very new to me!

One thing I was wondering about your videos is the way you are able to drag freely across the project/sequencer window. I can only navigate around vertically OR horizontally!

I'm on Cubase 10 on PC by the way.

Fab


----------



## Akarin (Jun 21, 2020)

Fab said:


> Hey, thanks that way of working is very new to me!
> 
> One thing I was wondering about your videos is the way you are able to drag freely across the project/sequencer window. I can only navigate around vertically OR horizontally!
> 
> ...



Thanks! For the dragging... middle mouse button and drag


----------



## Fab (Jun 21, 2020)

Akarin said:


> Thanks! For the dragging... middle mouse button and drag



Sweet, tip of the century!


----------

